# AT bindings



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

*AT Bindings*

I own both freerides and NAXO bindings! Both are great... the NAXOs definitely tour better because of the tripple point walk mode ....but the freerides climb better because of the higher heel lift. I have released out of both before but only when landing off balance from about 15 feet! another issue with the freeride which has only happend once on really steep windpack involves the heel piece that moves upward for walk mode. I was turning on the steep chatter and an opposite ski slid under the heal piece releaseing my heel into walk mode! Not pretty thankfully the other ski released a fraction before blowing my knee!! hope this helps!!


----------

